
Show HN: Hacker News hacked, one liner to sort HN feed by comment count - tilosag
I prepared a nice snippet that interactively sorts HN news feed on the main page https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;news. Works on Chrome. Check this out!<p>$$(&#x27;.athing, .athing + tr&#x27;).map((tr, i, all) =&gt; [tr, all[i+1]]).filter(a =&gt; a[0].className === &#x27;athing&#x27;).map(all =&gt; [all, parseInt(($$(&#x27;a&#x27;, all[1])[3] || {innerText:&#x27;0&#x27;}).innerText.split(&#x27;&amp;nbsp;&#x27;)[0]) || -1]).sort((a,b) =&gt; a[1] - b[1]).forEach(all =&gt; $$(&#x27;table.itemlist tbody&#x27;)[0].prepend(all[0][1]) || $$(&#x27;table.itemlist tbody&#x27;)[0].prepend(all[0][0]) )
======
sciencewolf
Doesn't work for me, sorts them in random order.

